# New canes in progress



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey folks, I've been working on 3 new sticks as I'm able to find the time. I'll work on one and then another... That way I don't tire of one and just set it aside.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very good! I like the squirrel -- now you'll have to do a moose!


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

A moose.... A moose?? Now that would be interesting since I've only seen one in real life.... On vacation many years ago! Lol


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice job you have found the animal in the wood well ,the other looks like a lizard to me ?.The third shank has a nice grain .The third shank has a nice grain in it that should enhance the stick

BUt a moose now that would be a job how would you deal with that


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice stick and good use of your imagination .


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks folks.... I don't have a clue how I would handle a moose.... Now a mouse, I might be able to manage that. I loved the "flame" that appeared in the handle of the one. And the other, I hope to be either a Copperhead or A Rattler.... Just the first 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Rad said:


> Very good! I like the squirrel -- now you'll have to do a moose!


Nice Bullwinkle reference Rad or should I say Boris?

Cool sticks MoroCreek. Are those root handle stickd?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice work on the squirrel Moro :thumbsu: Do you know what type of wood?

I like the snake as well, though I can't say that too loud, h34r: my wife hates snakes!


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks again folks for your kind remarks. alador, not quite root handles. I guess I am fortunate in one respect. I live within a quarter mileof Moro Creek.... Less than that to the "bottoms". This seems to be prime ground to find saplings that had been damaged in some way, and had to send up another main trunk... The original rotting away. I actively look for these shapes and harvest them. The handle region of some is well larger than iI need and may take quite a bit of reduction.... Using an angle grinder with coarse sanding disks. I know it may sound stupid, but I'll start with something in mind, but the wood may start hinting at something altogether different. The squirrel, MJC4, is a trunk and limb section. I was just going to make a regular cane handle. But as I was grinding away at it, I realized that it was kinda resembling a squirrel. So, I have it a shot. I just hope I can finish the carving well, because now its getting down to the detail work, and I'm nervous about ruining it. I don't have a clue as to the wood type. It was given to me from a friend and was a couple of years cured when I received it. The snake is oak. And the regular handled cane is spalted gum. I used a golden Pecan stain first, just swatching around on it and not covering the whole stick. Then rubbing it off quickly, I then put on a diluted gun stock stain.... Wiping it off quickly. I just play around with different ideas.... Sometimes they work out...... Lol.


----------

